# Recommend a tactical light



## Yellojacket (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a mossberg 500 and am modding it up. Looking for a good tactical light for it but don't wanna spend as much for the light as I did for the gun. Looking for $150 or less range, bright, strobe option would be nice and a touchpad for on/off function. I am adding a picatinny rail to the top of the receiver maybe for a laser sight as well.
I've seen pics of red dot sights added to the upper rail but with pistol grips on it I'm not gonna be holding it up to look thru the red dot anyways.
Any good ideas and pictures if you have them would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

